# What video game music makes you cry?



## Ricken (Feb 8, 2017)

Listening to ~Moonsong~, I couldn't help but wonder what other people had a soft spot for


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2017)

None


But cave story is a good game.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 8, 2017)

But it is an Undertale ripoff!!! /s
(kill me now)


----------



## MeAndHax (Feb 8, 2017)

Minecraft Subwoofer Lullaby

Reminds me of goo' ol' days


----------



## Phearoz (Feb 8, 2017)

Q from Zero Escape VLR


----------



## lilaznkilla (Feb 8, 2017)

Have to say Memories from Persona 4 Golden hits that spot


----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

No need to say, I cried in both game. It has a special impact while looking at a full moon too. TT-TT


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2017)

I can get emotional to a lot of songs due to pure nostalgia. A lot of the songs from Chrono Trigger gets me, just because I think they're cute and remind me of better days. The same goes for Final Fantasy VIII.

Room of Angel from Silent Hill 4 is a really good track too, that when in the right mood may be emotional:


It's such a good song... Everyone I know that have heard it wouldn't believe it's from a game.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 8, 2017)

im a monster without heart or something because i never cry with anything, games, movies. every people i meet cryed watching Lion King, but i never cryed, mufasa is dead game over look to da future dude U.U


----------



## mileyrock2 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Listening to ~Moonsong~, I couldn't help but wonder what other people had a soft spot for



vector to the heavens from kingdom hearts 358\2 days


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 8, 2017)

This doesn't make me cry, although does make me a bit sad when listening back to it. The first time I heard it though it certainly got me.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Feb 8, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> No need to say, I cried in both game. It has a special impact while looking at a full moon too. TT-TT



Damn I came to put BBL, glad to know I'm not the only one


----------



## Alex4U (Feb 8, 2017)

Midna Lament - Zeda Twilight Princess
I was a kid, and i cried a lot only listening that...
ITS SO SAD ;W;


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## medoli900 (Feb 8, 2017)

Alex4U said:


> Midna Lament - Zeda Twilight Princess
> I was a kid, and i cried a lot only listening that...
> ITS SO SAD ;W;


Right in the feels. I can't play correctly at Project M when this song come up. (Megalovania on the other hand... Nyehehe)


----------



## Stephano (Feb 8, 2017)

Halo 3's "Unforgotten." It's the song that plays in the main menu. Is so somber and reflects how sad the game can get.


----------



## Chary (Feb 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



Came here expecting this. Was not disappointed. This song gets me every time. 

Saw Persona 4 linked above me, so I'll go ahead and toss in Persona 3's ending music. This, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon both got me to cry upon getting to the ending.


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 8, 2017)

Hopes and Dreams. Also FINALE from undertale.


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 8, 2017)

Vector to the heavens


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dan it was gonna make a thread about the same topic but was too lazy, any who here I go.

1. Devil May Cry: Out Of The Darkness


Spoiler: Music






 
At first hearing this beauty as I watched my brother slay away those demons I instantly felt a sense of emotional build up. Very soothing yet saddening.

2. Sonic Generations: Hub - Green Hill Zone


Spoiler: music







What can I say I'm a sucker for violins and such.
Fast, straight  to the point and a constant loop of what sounds like something that gets deeper and deeper or more depressing with a quick relief of joy only to be buried back down repeats itself. God I want to shed tears every time I hear this theme.

3. Dark Souls 3: Main Menu Theme


Spoiler: music







What do I even say or where do I begin. This is such a BEAUTIFUL  way to introduce a player into the world of video game music. I fell in love after leaving the menu on whilst  doing something. I think I cried on contact. 

Other pieces that make me feel like shedding a tear are but not limited to

Donkey Kong Country: Aquatic  Ambiance  
Mario and Luigi Series: ( In the final, Adventures End, Final Antasma  Battle theme)
Pokemon Platinum: Cynthia's piano theme just before you fight her. 
Mega Man X 3: Blizzard Buffalo Stage Theme
And more.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 8, 2017)

This one really tugs at the heartstrings


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



oh my god you cried with this music? man i love this music, i was sad in this part of the game but I did not cry, it's really that I do not cry with anything XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I do not know if it counts, but I really love this song and I listen to it all the time


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 8, 2017)

this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and these 2.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 8, 2017)

Resident Evil Zero's save room theme and Dino Crisis' save room theme (this last one is for the nostalgia it gives me)


----------



## chicodiesel (Feb 8, 2017)

This


----------



## ned (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 8, 2017)

The end song of Portal. They played it on the birthday episode of Good Game in a quiz section where the guests had to guess instrumental versions of video game songs.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 9, 2017)

Let's see...
Everything from Undertale.
Pretty much most of the Klonoa 1/2 soundtrack.

And a lot of the LISA soundtrack

And this one


Still, it's not that I get all watery eyes because the music sounds sad.
It's because of what happened when these music played, or because it reminds me of the good times I had with said game (when it's not a sad music)...
The feels...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Let's see...
> Everything from Undertale.
> Pretty much most of the Klonoa 1/2 soundtrack.
> 
> ...



i need to play klonoa i never played it, and i need to play this valiant hearts, i see it years ago but i never played too


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 9, 2017)

medoli900 said:


> Right in the feels. I can't play correctly at Project M when this song come up. (Megalovania on the other hand... Nyehehe)


 mine is his theme.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

CPG said:


> His Theme from the undertale ost


this music will make you sad man...


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> this music will make you sad man...



It made me cry. So much I will build my wall higher. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i need to play klonoa i never played it, and i need to play this valiant hearts, i see it years ago but i never played too


Do it! Klonoa is one of the best platformers there is (For the first one, do play the original ps1 version, which, imo, is the better version), and valiant hearts is a 2d puzzle game taking place in WW1. And it's also one of the few edutainment games to actually be fun to play too!

...'cept when you get to the sad parts. It's still world war 1...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Do it! Klonoa is one of the best platformers there is (For the first one, do play the original ps1 version, which, imo, is the better version), and valiant hearts is a 2d puzzle game taking place in WW1. And it's also one of the few edutainment games to actually be fun to play too!
> 
> ...'cept when you get to the sad parts. It's still world war 1...


so, the PS1 version is better than WII version?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> this music will make you sad man...



this song is so freaking sad. ;-;


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> so, the PS1 version is better than WII version?


In my opinion, yeah. While its basically the same game, the graphics in the wii version are a bit dark, imo, and for a game like this it's like stabbing it in the back.
Also, still my opinion, I don't like how Namco used the Klonoa 2 design for Klonoa. It's a remake of the first game, so the character should look like how it did in back then!
It mostly just that, I always thought that Klonoa in 1 was like a kid and in Klonoa 2 he grew up or something...
Also, actually giving voice to the characters when in all the other game they talked gibberish was just awful fer me. Good thing there was still an option for the Phantomilian voices...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> In my opinion, yeah. While its basically the same game, the graphics in the wii version are a bit dark, imo, and for a game like this it's like stabbing it in the back.
> Also, still my opinion, I don't like how Namco used the Klonoa 2 design for Klonoa. It's a remake of the first game, so the character should look like how it did in back then!
> It mostly just that, I always thought that Klonoa in 1 was like a kid and in Klonoa 2 he grew up or something...
> Also, actually giving voice to the characters when in all the other game they talked gibberish was just awful fer me. Good thing there was still an option for the Phantomilian voices...


i like more the design from klonoa 2, and namco changed the phantomilian voices on the remake?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i like more the design from klonoa 2, and namco changed the phantomilian voices on the remake?


I do like it more too, but as I said, for the first game I thought it would be better for him to have his old design. But, heh, everyone gots its tastes.
As for the voices, for the remake the voices were actually dubbed by people rather than being gibberish. Let me tell you, the Italian dub was just awful.
Namco still left the option to change it back to gibberish, which is something everyone should do, imo.
But yes, if you listen closely, the original ps1 phantomilian voices and the wii ones are actually different. Namco redid the gibberish, but unless you played the ps1 game, you would never know.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I do like it more too, but as I said, for the first game I thought it would be better for him to have his old design. But, heh, everyone gots its tastes.
> As for the voices, for the remake the voices were actually dubbed by people rather than being gibberish. Let me tell you, the Italian dub was just awful.
> Namco still left the option to change it back to gibberish, which is something everyone should do, imo.
> But yes, if you listen closely, the original ps1 phantomilian voices and the wii ones are actually different. Namco redid the gibberish, but unless you played the ps1 game, you would never know.


i think i will play the 2 versions, i do this with a bunch of games.... if my pc support the wii version XD


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think i will play the 2 versions, i do this with a bunch of games.... if my pc support the wii version XD


Well, if it doesn't you still got the ps1 version 
Still, Klonoa 2 is a ps2 game. For that, either you emulate it on your pc, if it can, or you could get a cheap copy online.
Or if ya got a modded ps2...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Well, if it doesn't you still got the ps1 version
> Still, Klonoa 2 is a ps2 game. For that, either you emulate it on your pc, if it can, or you could get a cheap copy online.
> Or if ya got a modded ps2...


nah, here in brazil consoles are too much expansive 1 or 2 years to buy my OLD 3DS almost destroyed because it used not new XD, last year i tested sonic unleashed on emulator and works fine i guess but i will test first the wii version


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 9, 2017)

Cry because you won't find this level of dank anywhere on Earth without a CFW time-machine. To prove it, the guy who uploaded this started crying and kept recording after the loop ended. Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 12, 2017)

I couldn't find the song anywhere, so i'll post the ending here, but this song made me cry.


EDIT : found it, it's called : we are all guests upon this land.
this game has something many games today lack....a heart.

lyrics :
We are all guests upon the land. 
Never to stay in one place. 
A noble name shall never perish. 
I will not be forgotten


----------



## Wolfvak (Feb 12, 2017)

This theme gets me really emotional for some reason. It did back in 2003, and it still does to this day...



Spoiler



Well yt kept on with the Klonoa 2 OST and tbh all of them are great stuff... however it's mostly due to nostalgia.
The only one I can remember making me cry was:


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

i will play some sad games and try to cry, when i get it, i will back


----------



## ChronoTrigger (Feb 12, 2017)

They tried to defeat Lavos, but they all failed. Now look at what happened to us. We're starving and all we got left is this bean. 


"The future refused to changed."


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2017)

No music by itself does, but Rosie's Song from Valkyria Chronicles always kicks me in the nuts. I think its official title is "A Love Passed On"

Kind of a game (visual novel) but Clannad has a bunch of songs that really hit the feels in the moment


----------



## Vipera (Feb 12, 2017)

Going safe



Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 12, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Going safe
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



UNDERTALE MUSICS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL AND SAD T^T
but i still don't cry ¬¬


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 12, 2017)

The music of the selection screen of the pirate rom named "10000000-in-1 [p1][!].nes" (maybe I've heard it somewhere else...)


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Feb 14, 2017)

Lost in thoughts all alone :c


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

Drawn To Life (DS)
have a sad ending.
i played in 2011


----------



## smilodon (Feb 14, 2017)

I cry everytime.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 14, 2017)

robingilh said:


> I cry everytime.



yeah man... this makes me cry.. BLOOD


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2017)

a cry every tim


----------



## V0ltr0n (Feb 14, 2017)

Celes' theme: FFVI (just the beginning where Celes sings. Even the snes version stirs up feels.)
Simple and Clean: Kingdom Hearts
FFX: Suteki Da Ne (coupled with the cutscene, is guaranteed feels)

Of course there are other games that I don't even remember what music was playing, but the scenario in-game was heart wrenching. For example, playing The Last of Us for the first time. The moment the game starts I was just floored at how one can be made to care about characters you don't even know yet. Games that exist solely for fun factor are great, don't get me wrong, but when a game is good AND causes deep emotional reaction, I consider that a true work of art.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Feb 14, 2017)

Super Mario Galaxy and Galaxy 2.


----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

nothing can make me cry except nickelback songs


----------



## ChronoTrigger (Feb 17, 2017)

Not clear to how this makes me kinda sad since I don't play much of FFVIII (More of a V,VII,VI,IX,Tactics person) but using slow strings as the main instrument would make great touching moments.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 17, 2017)

robingilh said:


> I cry everytime.



It sounds like the MIDI chip has a sore throat or something.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 19, 2017)

ChronoTrigger said:


> Not clear to how this makes me kinda sad since I don't play much of FFVIII (More of a V,VII,VI,IX,Tactics person) but using slow strings as the main instrument would make great touching moments.




Oh man I love this damn song. FF8 has most of my favorite FF music.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 19, 2017)

Sonic 2006, because of the story.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2017)

snip


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 22, 2017)

this


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I love this song so much I cry every time I hear it.



Lyrics:
the lost children's footsteps disappeared
leaving in their path a song of tears
but with hope, it will grow into a flame,
that will light the path so that they may walk again.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 22, 2017)

MyLegGuy said:


>




So much nostalgia. That song really did its job well in that game.
Makes me wanna play through it again...i need to grab another copy of the 3DS version since I gave mine to a friend.


----------



## Vieax (Feb 25, 2017)

It doesnt make me cry.
but its still great  and it makes some people cry.


----------



## CaptainCurry (Feb 27, 2017)

Not vidya, but Gut's theme hits me in the feels.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



This one came close, I managed to keep my composture. But I don't cry for these mushy stuff, I cri evertim I get a bad team in Overwatch (now that's a reason to let rivers flow).


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2017)

_v3 said:


> This one came close, I managed to keep my composture. But I don't cry for these mushy stuff, I cri evertim I get a bad team in Overwatch (now that's a reason to let rivers flow).


Well, this is a legitimate reason to cry for real.
That game on the other hand, just had a story with characters we get attached to, that we learn to love.


----------



## _v3 (Feb 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Well, this is a legitimate reason to cry for real.
> That game on the other hand, just had a story with characters we get attached to, that we learn to love.


Even though both endings were great, I think that PMDBRT had a bigger impact on me when I was younger, maybe because it was the first time I actually experienced a loss on an almost friend-like level.


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 27, 2017)

im playing sad games, and i still can't cry


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 27, 2017)

Doesn't make me outright cry, but tear up:


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 1, 2017)

Watch Cole come back in inFamous 4


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Watch Cole come back in inFamous 4



man i want to play this game
you really cried?
cried a lot or a little how?


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> man i want to play this game
> you really cried?
> cried a lot or a little how?


Only a little the first time with the Good Karma ending


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Only a little the first time with the Good Karma ending


shit dude, i can't cry with anything, i played a lot of sad games, i heard a lot of sad musics but i can't cry


----------



## Deleted member 400504 (Mar 1, 2017)

Xenoblade chronicles (Wii, and N3DS. NOT X). It was just a really good game and the fact that it had to end was sad ;-;


----------



## Molhel (Mar 6, 2017)

The Last of Us music is pretty depressing and feelzy. Also, To the Moon has a pretty good soundtrack that helps get those tears a-flowin' during the sappy scenes. Beyond that, the FFVII song that plays when 



Spoiler



Aerith dies


 is also really sad, though the only one in the game that is. 

Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana and Final Fantasy VI also has some really good tracks that, at certain parts, is really sad. Celes, Leo, Terra etc etc.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 6, 2017)

SilvaGunner hands down.


----------



## BARNWEY (Mar 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> im a monster without heart or something because i never cry with anything, games, movies. every people i meet cryed watching Lion King, but i never cryed, mufasa is dead game over look to da future dude U.U










Is this you
@BlueFox gui ?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> Is this you
> @BlueFox gui ?


HAHAHAA XD
thats funny, for real NO
i just don't cry, idk why, i can feel sad like, a little sad but.. nah i don't cry


----------



## BARNWEY (Mar 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HAHAHAA XD
> thats funny, for real NO
> i just don't cry, idk why, i can feel sad like, a little sad but.. nah i don't cry


I get you, not everyone cries at video games and movies. Like, for instance, I don't get scared at horror movies. Instead, I end up laughing because of all the stupid stuff in the movie. I also react to sad movies the same way you do, it doesn't mean your heartless or anything


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2017)

Really brings out the feels


----------



## BARNWEY (Mar 7, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Really brings out the feels



OMFG YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rikumax25! (Mar 7, 2017)

Forgot about this gem


----------



## martyre (Mar 9, 2017)

Online video games music. I often play them at http://iogames.center/ . It makes me cry as it reminds me my childhood. That was awesome time without any worries and responsibility. You were always happy. That was cool


----------



## needhelp3ds (Mar 9, 2017)

this made me cry


but not this


----------



## orangy57 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Spongebob SuperSponge menu theme. It was tears of joy for finally getting past that shit game after ten years of getting stuck. After the game ends, it sends you back to the menu.


----------



## needhelp3ds (Mar 9, 2017)

needhelp3ds said:


> this made me cry
> 
> 
> but not this



P.S.: I'm a fuckin' savage


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



when that came around i was already gone
this is where i lost it


surprised nobody mentioned this one


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Mar 9, 2017)

needhelp3ds said:


> P.S.: I'm a fuckin' savage


P.P.S. You really aren't!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> when that came around i was already gone
> this is where i lost it
> 
> 
> surprised nobody mentioned this one



i love pokémon MD, i get sad at the final of the first ant the second game too TuT


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i love pokémon MD, i get sad at the final of the first ant the second game too TuT


first one wasn't that sad, the explorers of * games were absolute carnage on my feels when i first played them. and super mystery dungeon was just RIP any kind of positive feels


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> first one wasn't that sad, the explorers of * games were absolute carnage on my feels when i first played them. and super mystery dungeon was just RIP any kind of positive feels


i played explorers of sky on emulator, but the game doesn't save, so i could just play at the final of the game, i was very sad because of the final and because i could not continue the game XD, in 2013 i really wanted to play MD gates to infinity, today i have 3DS, but i don't have space for it and super mystery dungeon XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i played explorers of sky on emulator, but the game doesn't save, so i could just play at the final of the game, i was very sad because of the final and because i could not continue the game XD, in 2013 i really wanted to play MD gates to infinity, today i have 3DS, but i don't have space for it and super mystery dungeon XD


skip gates to infinity. horrible game. also, try explorers again, you can play it 100% now, at least you can with the latest version of desmume X432R


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> skip gates to infinity. horrible game. also, try explorers again, you can play it 100% now, at least you can with the latest version of desmume X432R


i played on drastic for android, and i have R4 GOLD 2016 with explorers of sky, but I do not have the same desire I had before to play, and why gates to infinity is bad?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i played on drastic for android, and i have R4 GOLD 2016 with explorers of sky, but I do not have the same desire I had before to play, and why gates to infinity is bad?


it's too short, the story is bland, and there are too little features compared to the other games, one of the main ones being one quest/rescue/whatever per dungeon

there are also too little pokemon, and the starter selection is pitiful


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> it's too short, the story is bland, and there are too little features compared to the other games, one of the main ones being one quest/rescue/whatever per dungeon
> 
> there are also too little pokemon, and the starter selection is pitiful


but the musics are good? one of the best things in MD are the musics


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but the musics are good? one of the best things in MD are the musics


most of it is reused in super mystery dungeon


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

LiveLatios said:


> most of it is reused in super mystery dungeon


lol, i think i will play super mystery dungeon first XD
thank you ^^


----------



## needhelp3ds (Mar 9, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> P.P.S. You really aren't!


P.P.P.S: Nobody cares!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheVinAnator said:


> P.P.S. You really aren't!


P.P.P.P.S: Fnaf is better than undertale, especially in terms of story


----------



## Primalus (Mar 9, 2017)

Honestly one of the best songs that has made me cry is Soft Light from Super Paper Mario.  It's got so many feelings attached to it and what it implies sometimes can be very sad.  Super Paper Mario (imo) has some of the best music.


----------



## needhelp3ds (Mar 9, 2017)

Primalus said:


> Honestly one of the best songs that has made me cry is Soft Light from Super Paper Mario.  It's got so many feelings attached to it and what it implies sometimes can be very sad.  Super Paper Mario (imo) has some of the best music.


yeah me too


----------



## Exavold (Mar 15, 2017)

To The Moon was incredibly sad , but so good.


​


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 26, 2017)

OH OH I THINK I FOUND IT
i ALMOST.... cried with this music


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 29, 2017)

dem feels whenever I hear this theme.......


----------



## Jim-Luc Tiberius Kirkard (Mar 29, 2017)

The closest that music in a game has come to making me cry was at the end of Metal Gear Solid 3, the Starsailor song.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2017)

Stickerbush Symphony from Donkey Kong Land 2. It carries an even sadder tone than the original SNES version.


----------

